# RegCreateKeyEx failed code 5. Access is denied.



## storming (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi. I was trying to install Capture One - a photo editor. As I install, I get a message 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\.arw
RegCreateKeyEx failed code 5
Access is denied.

If I ignore this message I get the same message for .cr2 .crw .dng .erf
I aborted at this point.

If I use regedit, and navigate to this point, using Run as administrator for regedit, if I right-click .arw I get a message
.arw cannot be opened. An error is preventing this key from being opened.
Details: Access is denied.

I can successfully right-click .aps .art .asa etc
but I again get the problem on .cr2 .crw and so on

Just in case this information is useful - I have never been able to get Windows Media Player working successfully, except by regsvr32 jscript.dll 
regsvr32 vbscript.dll but WMP fails to work again after rebooting (no error message).

Thanks for any help that you can give me.

Norman


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

This sounds like corruption of the hive - you *may* be able to correct some of it, but there's almost inevitably going to be some that you either won't find, or can't fix.
As a result, I think your best option is going to be a repair install.


----------



## storming (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Noel. I've never done a repair install before. How should I go about it, please and will I lose all of my data on that hard drive?

I do have some Dell DataSafe backup CDs that I created about a month after I bought the PC. Is that a better option? Of course I can't guarantee that the hive wasn't corrupt at that time, bearing in mind the fact that I couldn't get WMP working from the outset.


----------



## storming (Jan 25, 2013)

Noel, from information found after having done a bit of Googling, would upgrading Windows be a good solution? I think I would have to remove SP1 first. I was looking at this article.How to Repair a Corrupt Windows 7 Installation | PCWorld

Thanks for your help.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

IGNORE the PCWorld article - one of the best I know is here.... 


Follow the instructions in this tutorial - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/3413-repair-install.html
- and they should help you get through it (it's not as difficult as it looks!)

Always ask questions first if you're unsure - either here, or in sevenforums.

Good luck with it!


----------



## storming (Jan 25, 2013)

That was a great recommendation. The repair install worked perfectly, and solved my registry problems. Even WMP works now.

Thanks for all your help Noel.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

You're welcome - glad it worked for you.

Good luck.


----------

